# Mahogany Bar Update



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've posted this thread of a residential bar, with work in progress pictures.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/mahogany-bar-shop-pics-8507/

I was cleaning out some boxes and found some better pictures.
.








.








.
This shows a better view of the bar top with the marble insert.
.








.
And a picture of some of the back bar cabinets.
.




















 







.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Gorgeous! :smile:


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

What can be said about that more than - Wow! Any idea of how many hours you put in it?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for responding and the compliments. Didn't keep track of the hours, but it's one of those jobs that seems like it could be done in a month to 6 weeks, but takes twice that long.












 







.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Are you freaking kidding me?!?!?!?!?! 
I think I just shorted out my laptop with drool. Absolutely gorgeous!! :thumbsup:
I am in awe.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Doesn't get any more impressive than that.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Gorgeous work! That shows some real skill.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I think you may have messed up.....but I'll be damned if I know where. That is unreal.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I think I'll just go sell all my tools now


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

I surrender. Tools are all packed up. I'm going to go apply for a greeter job at Wal-Mart this morning. Stunning craftsmanship.


----------



## wfahey (Oct 24, 2009)

Details,details, details - there are tons of them in this bar! To say it is beautiful is an understatement, it is stunning.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

*Wow*

I wish I could do half that kind of work.... That's amazing stuff.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Must have been some kind of house for that to fit in.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

absolutely incredible work. I can't even begin to fathom the level of skill and experience it takes to do something like that. If you ever open a school, let me know. I'll be there to take classes.....:thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Tom5151 said:


> absolutely incredible work. I can't even begin to fathom the level of skill and experience it takes to do something like that. If you ever open a school, let me know. I'll be there to take classes.....:thumbsup:


I did teach an adult education class at night. But now, those hours are past my bedtime.:smile:












 







.


----------



## pepe' b (Jan 26, 2009)

Somebody pick me up off the floor -- I am awe struck. A true craftsman's work.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> I did teach an adult education class at night. But now, those hours are past my bedtime.:smile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...I hear ya.....bedtime is a whole lot earlier than it used to be....but I am up pretty early.....I could always make a morning class.....


----------



## Jason. (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice, amazing work :thumbsup:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

My stars man, I knew you were really good, but good gravy, you are an artisan.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Back to Sleep !!!*

I'm going to turn out the lights in the garage and go back to sleep.

WOW what great detail and craftsmanship there. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## allred27 (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! You are a true craftsman, I hope one day I will have the skills you have


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

There is another header that matches the top of the bar, on the opposite wall. I mentioned it in the post, and I found a picture. There is a finished matching hole through the two corner pieces to allow for the tree that the designer thought would look good.
.




















 







.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> There is another header that matches the top of the bar, on the opposite wall. I mentioned it in the post, and I found a picture. There is a finished matching hole through the two corner pieces to allow for the tree that the designer thought would look good.
> .
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but the designer was wrong about the tree.....your work however is absolutely gorgeous.:thumbsup:


----------

